# Couple carved duck calls.



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 8, 2015)

I decided to try my hand at carving some duck calls. Here are my first two I have finished up. First is African Blackwod, and the Second is Maple Burl. Thanks for looking. Waylon.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Those are some good lookers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 8, 2015)

Waylon - those are both unique and fantastic. The ABW is over the top cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 8, 2015)

Glad you posted them. Stunning, especially for your first two. I said on fb, but I hope you send one to Nashville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 8, 2015)

That my plan. I'm wanting to send a couple, and one I want out of some kind of antler.


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice basket weave carving. What are you using for tools? Gary


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 9, 2015)

All I have is a dremel.


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 9, 2015)

Gorgeous work Waylon!

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 9, 2015)

Those are off the charts !!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 9, 2015)

Great work! But I'm having trouble believing these are your first attempts, looks like advanced carving, and flawless, to me...


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Basket weaving is hard enough to do in leather tooling and you nailed it with wood and a dremel! Impressive!


----------



## CWS (Oct 9, 2015)

Can' t even imagine the time and skill to make those calls. Very Very Nice
Curt


----------



## ClintW (Oct 9, 2015)

Those are incredible! Did you do lots of layout before starting? Or just kinda jump at it with a blank slate?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 9, 2015)

A lot of layout. Lol. Almost took me longer to lay everything out than it do to carve them.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 9, 2015)

WOW!!!! Waylon those are awesome


----------

